# Really loving cutting at 2.5"



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Sadly my dreams of cutting reel low aren't realistic for my slopes and size of my lot the more I thought about it. But its ok....all of this really inspired not only my renovation work this year but trying to cut as Connor Ward said in one his videos at 2.5" if you want a nice middle ground that you can still use your rotary mower. So I can keep the speed up and still have it look short.

I took this tonight after I mowed and I am really happen how it is looking and no more crushed blades from the kids, dogs and kubotas driving on it.

This is a very level part of my lot which is NOT the norm at all. Hope you like.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Looks good.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Looks very good @silvercymbal along with the leaves changing colors makes for a nice environment!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Great shot. Your beds look nice and tidy


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I really like 2.5 inch cut too....lookin good bro


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Looks great, cutting mine at 1.5" and love it! 
One of your vids inspired me. I picked up a Andersons SR2000 last week on FB marketplace. Dude didn't know what he had but I recognized it right away. 60$ out the door, score!


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

2-2.5" is my favorite as well. It's like a tight, soft saxony carpet.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

I love all the comments thank you. Our ONE nice day a month in Massachusetts happened today!


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

dacoyne said:


> Looks great, cutting mine at 1.5" and love it!
> One of your vids inspired me. I picked up a Andersons SR2000 last week on FB marketplace. Dude didn't know what he had but I recognized it right away. 60$ out the door, score!


That even beat my deal! Plus I had to drive 2 hours. I knew it was supposed to be good when I bought it but I couldn't be happier with it now that I replaced a few parts. Still not sure I totally get how to adjust the cone but it seems to come out just fine. This has been the best year ever for my lawn, still needs a LOT but such an improvement and these tools really made it easier. But I almost never buy new so bargains have ti be found. I will be doing a video about an outdoor griddle I bought on CL in the next few weeks that is pretty amazing, should hopefully be a good video to watch too. Thanks agin for the feedback. Best wishes.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

It wasn't in as good a shape as yours but not bad. You were right about parts. Anything I didn't like I ordered new and swapped out. Cheap and great customer service, couldn't be happier, can't wait to use it in the spring.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Ditto. I typically raise my HOC gradually during the spring from 2.5" up to 4" for peak summer (2-3 weeks), and gradually back down, in the fall. This year, I held the 2.5" setting longer than normal, because I was trying to encourage kbg spreading and increase density. My favorite mow was the last cut at 2.5", before I raised it to 3". The color and density was incredible! I wasn't able to duplicate it again during this season, but it inspires me to go for it again next year, and to keep it at 2.5" for the summer, if I can maintain mowing frequency and irrigation.

@silvercymbal That looks beautiful! I especially like the contrast of the fall color in the background. I've been enjoying your's and Connor's videos.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> Ditto. I typically raise my HOC gradually during the spring from 2.5" up to 4" for peak summer (2-3 weeks), and gradually back down, in the fall. This year, I held the 2.5" setting longer than normal, because I was trying to encourage kbg spreading and increase density. My favorite mow was the last cut at 2.5", before I raised it to 3". The color and density was incredible! I wasn't able to duplicate it again during this season, but it inspires me to go for it again next year, and to keep it at 2.5" for the summer, if I can maintain mowing frequency and irrigation.
> 
> @silvercymbal That looks beautiful! I especially like the contrast of the fall color in the background. I've been enjoying your's and Connor's videos.


Thank you very much for the nice comments I will probably have all the leaves in the ground very shortly. It's been very delayed here this year for the leaves falling. Only a small % have fallen.

I am really excited about the 2.5" since I was pretty bummed out after all the work to get the Greensmaster and then coming to realize it isn't practical for me. I feel like 2.5" is about the same effort as 3.5" but looks so much better and I don't have the other greatly increased effort to go reel low.

Maybe I can say I am *mowing tight* with 2.5"

Best wishes


----------



## Wlodyd (Aug 27, 2018)

Looks good! I really like the way my northern mix looks just one notch lower, at 2-1/8", your grass looks nicer than mine tho! My lawn gets a much more "level" look at that HOC. I don't think I can go any lower than that on my rotary, altho I've yet to try! I may give it a shot next spring with a nice, sharp blade.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

That is pretty low! I will have to try to go lower. Very cool.


----------

